# Esophageal spasms?



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I just saw a gastroenterologist today and was describing a pain I have at the base of my esophagus that bores through to my back and radiates up to my shoulder blades. The doctor said it sounded like I was having "esophageal spasms" He wants me to try yet another medicine (Levsin) to see if this helps. Has anyone had these types of spasms? What seems to help alleviate them? What causes them in the first place?


----------



## Minnessota (Dec 16, 2001)

Hello there, I know what is like to have that kind of pain, under the ribs and brest bone. I tried Bentylol, Levisin, and antiacids. All of them are helpful but for short time. When the spasm is realy bad, I feel short of breath and I take valium to relieve the spasm.


----------



## MALI (Jul 8, 2001)

Hi Maria, I use to get the very same pains that you are describing. Mine where caused by Gall Stones. The pain use to hit me during the night, often two, three o clock in the morning. I'm not trying to alarm you. Just want to let you know that there might be an underlying cause for the pain. If medications do not bring you relief make sure you have yourself checked out some more.Best of luck, MALI


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I may have to get my gall bladder checked out again because I often get the pain under my right rib cage and the area is tender to the touch.


----------



## jayandlinn82800 (May 18, 2003)

I have had the same symptoms for years. The doctor just recently prescribed levsin, and yes it did help. But I also have a hital hernia. When I lift heavy things or vacumm, or even mow the lawn, it flairs up. You may want to check with your doctor and see if you have a hernia. Surgery is always possible.


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks - I do have a small hiatal hernia and that might explain some of the pains. I have the same problem with activities such as housework, yardwork, and lifting causing pain and burning.


----------

